# sticky recoil pad



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I have a Remington Light Varmint Stainless with the factory synthetic stock. The recoil pad is sticky. It "grabs" everything it touches and accumulates fuzz and fabric. I suspect I have sprayed or rubbed a cleaner on it that has done this. Anyone know what caused it or a cure?


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

put baby powder on it ,,,, do you keep it in a gun safe ???


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

baby powder...i'll try it..thanks. yes, in the safe, in the house. I assume I sprayed a solvent on it that it really didn't agree with.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Don't think you are really going to change it...the rubber is deteriorating from whatever was sprayed on it....change it out is the best remedy.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Try the pre-fit Limb-Saver pad. Next to a Kick-eez, they are my favorite pad.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

agreed , it is breaking down

either bug spray or age or rifle cleaning liquids

replace it


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

It was a bad run of Limbsaver recoil pads. It is defective not something you put on it. Limbsaver made the pads for Remington. Contact Limbsaver and they will send you a new one. I had three of their pads do the same thing and they replaced them all. One was a fitted pad. I sent the stock to them and they did a professional job replacing it. The other two were Reminton lvsf's.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

M16 is right again. Have read many reports of the same problem. I usually go Decelerator myself.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Many thanks guys........I don't have any baby powder, but I did put cornstarch on it and it helped a bunch. I'll replace it. Thanks again.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I am so glad to see this thread, as TWO of my remington rifles have the same problems and both are new (less than two years) rifles.
I'm gonna contact Limbsaver. I'm tired of those sticky pads.


----------



## magnumb (Apr 27, 2010)

M16 is exactly right. Limbsaver, based in Shelton WA., put out more than a few batches of "under-cooked" recoil pads some years ago, but have since totally acepted responsibility for this mistake and have dealt with both the problem and party invovled. It was a major hit to their pocketbook, but one they undertook in a very expedient and responsible manner.

One call to Marcy a few years back and we exchanged some 5 or 6 recoil pads and since then, I've been good to go. Good people, great product and the only thing that pad now sticks to as designed, is my shoulder.

Give 'em a buzz. Since this issue came about many years back, most exchanges have already taken place, but I can only assume that the folks at Limbsaver would gladly entertain your concerns and/or issues as well.

Good luck..............


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

thanks folks for all the info


----------



## magnumb (Apr 27, 2010)

As has been stated, it is from a bad run of Limbsaver's put out a # of years ago. The tech didn't "cook" that batch very well, so both the pads will be replaced, just like the tech was......

I had 6 Limbsavers and replaced 2 of them due to the same issue, courtesy of Limbsaver. Mt recoil pads would pick up everything it touched (leaves, sticks, dirt, jacket material......you name it). 

Their shop is in Shelton WA, which is where my wife is from. Great people, great product (before and after that batch)......only recoil pad I'll wear.

Give 'em a call........


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I called Remington. They asked for the serial#. Said the pad is glued on and they would have to mail me a new stock. Got it on the front porch last week. Haven't swapped it out yet. Pretty good service. I'll see what the new stock does to the accuracy. Was less than 1" at 100 yds.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

End of story, sorta. I pulled the original stock off the gun and tried to install the new one. When I torqued it down the bolt locked up. Tried it a couple more times and then compared the stocks side by side. Well, the new one was different than the original. The recoil lug area was very different. I got to looking at the new stock's recoil pad and saw a couple of slits where I thought the scews should be. What the heck, I got a Phillips screwdriver and found the scews. So much for Remington saying it was glued on. I removed the new pad and put it on my old stock and put it back together. Went to the range and shot 2 groups of 2 shots that were less than 1". All's well that ends well I suppose. It's just, why is dealing with big companies such a hassle? Can they do anything right?


----------



## profishman (Oct 12, 2005)

*sticky pad*

I have the same problem on a Remmington. Tried alot of different solutions without any success.
Thanks for the info. Going to Limbsaver.
Thanks.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

My new pad is on the way from Remington. To the OP, thanks for posting this!


----------

